# SAR - Saracen Mineral Holdings



## moses (23 August 2007)

SAR is up 21% today on no news. The Neison SMA shows strong after market buying pressure over the last week, and today's candle was propelled by one moderately large order going through. Does anyone know anything about these guys?


----------



## Gurgler (24 August 2007)

*Re: SAR - Saracen Mineral*

I just received this via email from ShareCafe:

*Saracen - A Really Big Gold Nugget?
THE CAFE TAKE - 24/08/2007 


If you believe in gold then here's an interesting little company. It owns the most modern gold mill in the country. The mill sits in the middle of 2 million ounces of gold resources that it owns and is surrounded by Barrack, Newmont, Anglo Gold and Newcrest all looking for gold.
The CEO has put $9,000,000 into the company and owns over 20%. It's capped at just over $40 million even though the mill alone is worth at least $30 million alone in a fire sale.

It has $16.2 million in cash. It estimates its cash cost to get the gold out of the ground is AU $500 - $575. What's the company - Saracen Mineral Holdings Ltd (ASX:SAR).

Guido Staltari, CEO, has 4.5 million tonnes of ore and wants to add another 4.5 million. He is exploring in highly prospective areas around the mill.

There are many other explorers in this area looking for gold and they would use the mill if they found reserves. If one of the majors found gold in this famous gold area, than they could easily buy Saracen or use it to mill their ore. 

Click here to download a detailed report from respected broker Aequs Securities. (this is 2.66 MB so can't attach!)
They have a valuation of $0.75 cents vs around $0.30 cents currently. We think it's interesting when the CEO has put his money where his mouth is, and the company has 2 million ounces of gold resources, an excellent mill, and is highly leveraged to any increase in the gold price.*

Anyone done any independant fundamentals on this?


----------



## Gurgler (19 October 2007)

So this one seems to be humming along nicely supported by the positive outlook for gold-oriented stocks, I guess. Moses, are you in too?


----------



## lazyfish (19 October 2007)

This has gone up more than 50% for me since I bought it. I am quite surprised that this stock doesn't get the attention she deserves. I think there is still quite a bit to go, as a comparison with MON

MON - Market cap 137M, 2.4M ounces, 2 plants total capacity of 1.8MT pa.
SAR - Market cap 65M, >2M ounces (not all economical), 1 plant capacity of 2.4MT pa.

SAR's tenements are mostly together while MON's are a bit spread out. Overall grades for both are pretty low at around 2g/t. I don't know about MON's plants but SAR's plants are quite economical on low grades.

I don't know much about MON so I might be a bit off here please correct me if I made mistake(s).

Happy trading/investing.


----------



## Kremmen (18 June 2009)

I'd not noticed Saracen, but this new announcement might raise their profile: 


The Directors advise that the Company has requested the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) to grant a halt on the trading of the Company’s securities prior to the commencement of trading today.

The trading halt was requested pending the outcome of a placement of ordinary shares in Saracen (Placement) to institutional/sophisticated investors. The trading halt is requested until the earlier of the outcome of the Placement is announced to the ASX and the commencement of trading on Monday 22 June 2009.

The Company expects to raise no less than A$20 million from this placement. The Directors are also pleased to advise that Straits Resources Limited has agreed to subscribe for approximately A$3 million worth of ordinary shares, or approximately 5 percent of the Company’s post-placement issued capital.


----------



## JBR (2 October 2009)

*SAR- Saracen Minerals Holdings*

Just wondering if anyone has an opinion on Saracen Minerals.Got a mention in the September issue of Smart Investor in the Tomorrow's Titans article.
Looks like they are reviving the former Sons of Gwalia Carosue Dam gold operations in WA.Will start production at the beginning of next year and seem to have a lot of cash behind them.
Anyone else with some more info?


----------



## lazyfish (3 October 2009)

*Re: SAR- Saracen Minerals Holdings*



JBR said:


> Just wondering if anyone has an opinion on Saracen Minerals.Got a mention in the September issue of Smart Investor in the Tomorrow's Titans article.
> Looks like they are reviving the former Sons of Gwalia Carosue Dam gold operations in WA.Will start production at the beginning of next year and seem to have a lot of cash behind them.
> Anyone else with some more info?




I am still holding these. Don't have any info that's not released. Will be moving to Kal early next year so might be able to take a look.


----------



## FITH (6 September 2010)

Three days in a row closing above 50 cents.  After months of the price floating around 42 - 44 cents its now moved up to 52 cents


----------



## FITH (2 October 2010)

Now the stock is trading around 64 cents, this has moved up ten cents since I went on holidays.  Pity I sold at 54. Still any profit is good.


----------



## Boggo (3 November 2010)

I have bought back in again today. Volumes are a bit less than what they were on the last run up.

(click to expand)


----------



## Verve (15 November 2010)

Am eagerly awaiting SP to fall so as to increase our holdings.  Day after day, the price keeps going up.  Oh well. Patience is a virtue.  I won't fall for the trap of buying while the price is on the way up.  Today, it closed at 67c.


----------



## mr. jeff (9 October 2011)

A very promising  gold producer and explorer.
SAR has a good mix of speculative appeal with their extensive exploration and support through their solid long term production.  SAR looks to be in a very good position right now.

http://www.saracen.com.au/download-414.html

Euroz report very complimentary of course, but it seems to stack up.

Retail capital raising to be completed end of next week, plenty of cash, POG holding up. May be a good time to have a look at this stock with the luster of RMS failing  recently. 
Boggo what is your take on the latest action, seems to be a bit of buying, do you think there will be more of a shakeout before a resumption of a move up due to general market factors and the capital raising at 68c ? It looks like a revisit to 68c level is possible, seems to be an important level - wait for a test ?


----------



## mr. jeff (10 November 2011)

SAR is showing its resilience. Will it last?


----------



## VSntchr (7 February 2012)

Is anyone following these guys? Big profit posted last year...theres not much in the way of analyst research however...


----------



## mr. jeff (7 February 2012)

VSntchr said:


> Is anyone following these guys? Big profit posted last year...theres not much in the way of analyst research however...




_130,000 in FY2012 and the Company has targeted an increase in production to around 250,000 ozpa,
principally through organic growth over the next two or more years.
As at 30 June 2011, Gold Resources stood at around 3.6 million oz while
Reserves stood at around 0.83 million oz.
The Carosue Dam operations area contains a large
number of known gold deposits within two regions,
the Southern and Northern regions. (see Figure).
Current gold production is from open pit mines in
the Southern region (“Southern Operations”).
This will be supplemented by additional open pit
mines, and (subject to positive feasibility study and,
where applicable, trial mining results) underground
operations at Porphyry, Red October, Whirling
Dervish and Deep South.
A development programme at Red October has
commenced, with a view to establishing trial
underground mining operations in the Northern
region (“Northern Operations”)._

From the latest quarterly.

SAR have been moving along nicely, however have been missing the excitement factor or spectacular drill results, not to mention they are based in Australia rather than West Africa.

Minor interruptions have resulted in decreased production in the latest quarter, however this is acknowledged by management and increased grades are to be fed through to maintain the 120-130 kOz target for the year. Such great information provided by management, clear, concise and easy to follow.

Technically not very inspiring, in fact a bit of a worry with the 80c support not holding. This may be due to better goldies producing at this time, SAR costs / Oz are high and rising at the moment, which makes their operation more sensitive to POG.

Always watching as SAR are a good operation with plans to move into the 200kOz/annum arena in the next few years, along with RMS, NST. 

Further drilling ongoing, but generally extensional in nature it seems at this stage. 

Perhaps with the lack of debt and plenty of cash, there should be consideration of either a dividend or some aggressive exploration/acquisitions ?


----------



## mr. jeff (14 February 2012)

Looking like a recovery from the support level at 0.70 and offers a good entry for a decent producer. If POG maintains these levels then SAR will be raking it in. Going well and looking good technically so long as it stays above that level!

Along with several others, these stocks are selling at surprisingly attractive levels. A mid size merger or takeover might fire interest back up. DRM and RMS talk didn't seem to hold much water but that is for another thread.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 July 2012)

Inverted H&S.  Not me, the stock.


----------



## mr. jeff (8 August 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Inverted H&S.  Not me, the stock.




Haha, unfortunately it broke down. 
If anyone has been following, why the poor performance recently ? Register is wide open, large production with plenty of drilling and proven room for expansion. 




Anyone ?


----------



## jancha (5 September 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Haha, unfortunately it broke down.
> If anyone has been following, why the poor performance recently ? Register is wide open, large production with plenty of drilling and proven room for expansion.
> 
> View attachment 48508
> ...




Still on board or never on it Mr Jeff? Like the look of this one...volume picking up with buyers controlling the market up 12% today.


----------



## mr. jeff (6 September 2012)

jancha said:


> Still on board or never on it Mr Jeff? Like the look of this one...volume picking up with buyers controlling the market up 12% today.




Yes I have recently entered this stock in a small way and waiting for confirmation before buying more. The way gold is moving, I am looking for strength to show up here even on down days. If it doesn't perform as well as other comparable gold stocks, I will sell again and keep watching. 

Never hurt to buy NST, always seems to move well!


----------



## mr. jeff (2 October 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Yes I have recently entered this stock in a small way and waiting for confirmation before buying more. The way gold is moving, I am looking for strength to show up here even on down days. If it doesn't perform as well as other comparable gold stocks, I will sell again and keep watching.
> 
> Never hurt to buy NST, always seems to move well!




Positive action today, up 14% and moving in the right direction. Should have tipped it this month!





Daily 1 years shows a return of the action. SAR is a fairly low margin producer and for this reason their margin should theoretically benefit more from this rise in gold price relative to the lower cost producers such as TRY.

Added to the position and watching closely.


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 October 2012)

Starting sideways movement or continuing upward trend? :1zhelp: That is the question. 

Disclosure I bought a small parcel so it's doomed


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2012)

Doomed I said- sold at a small loss today - my only losing trade in a very successful last 2 weeks. The market is finally looking up (for how long?)


----------



## mr. jeff (23 October 2012)

Out Too Soon said:


> Doomed I said- sold at a small loss today - my only losing trade in a very successful last 2 weeks. The market is finally looking up (for how long?)




Yes I have taken profits and awaiting further moves in gold before getting too excited. Better projects and results out there - for example, BDR; the SAR action has moderated lately and I hope to return shortly.


----------



## AdamVW (13 April 2013)

Alrighty,

I decided to enter the stockmarket game and picked four stocks from different sectors to learn with.  My choice after some advice from a learned investment mob was that a good speculative investment in resources was Sarancen Minerals.
Sadly, I have had the stocks for a month now and they have been going downhill quicker than I can travel down a flight of stairs! Down some 27% 
However, while I am fairly mystified as to why they have slumped quite this much in such a short time, I am quite confident that over the next 12 months they will double in value.
Any thoughts people? Your comments would be most appreciated.


----------



## springhill (13 April 2013)

AdamVW said:


> Alrighty,
> 
> I decided to enter the stockmarket game and picked four stocks from different sectors to learn with.  My choice after some advice from a learned investment mob was that a good speculative investment in resources was Sarancen Minerals.
> Sadly, I have had the stocks for a month now and they have been going downhill quicker than I can travel down a flight of stairs! Down some 27%
> ...




A reason why you think they will double in the next 12 months will help you get some constructive debate


----------



## AdamVW (13 April 2013)

springhill said:


> A reason why you think they will double in the next 12 months will help you get some constructive debate




Thanks Springy,  which is exactly what I wanted. 100% may seem optomistic but it does fit in with my strategy.

The reasons why I believe SAR will do ok is:

Loan capacity stable and financial no problem.
New Director appointed.
New high grade gold deposits coming on line over the next few months.
Infrastructure in place with no further high end capital expenditure required.
Cost per ounce down to about $760.
Resource sector an issue and therefore I think gold will become more attractive.

Let the feedback (slaughter) begin.


----------



## springhill (13 April 2013)

AdamVW said:


> Thanks Springy,  which is exactly what I wanted. 100% may seem optomistic but it does fit in with my strategy.
> 
> The reasons why I believe SAR will do ok is:
> 
> ...




As I have said, this is not my area of the market, but here are some questions for you.

- Will any further borrowings be required in the future, if so how far away?

- Was the new director appointed because there was a resignation, if so why did he/she leave?

- What is the new directors track record in the companies he/she has been involved in previously?

- What is new directors experience outside of board level?

- Have you taken into account infrastructure 'variations and complications' that invariably arise? What extra would you anticipate SAR would need to be on the safe side? How would this possibly be raised?

- Cost down to $760, how long can this be sustained for?

You may not have access to many of the answers to these questions, but always good to be prepared.

Good luck


----------



## Boggo (13 April 2013)

AdamVW said:


> ............ Sadly, I have had the stocks for a month now and they have been going downhill quicker than I can travel down a flight of stairs! *Down some 27%*
> However, while I am fairly mystified as to why they have slumped quite this much in such a short time, I am quite confident that *over the next 12 months they will double in value*.
> Any thoughts people? Your comments would be most appreciated.




My initial thought is that if it drops another 23% and then doubles in value you will be back where you started when you first bought it !


----------



## AdamVW (14 April 2013)

springhill said:


> As I have said, this is not my area of the market, but here are some questions for you.
> 
> - Will any further borrowings be required in the future, if so how far away?
> 
> ...




Thank you for your questions Springy, it helps me to learn to explore a company more in depth, I appreciate it. So, in regard to your questions:

SAR are fully funded for upcoming projects up till 2014/15 so in a very good position and this comes off a continuing period of record production levels which are projected to expand significantly over the next few years.

The previous MD, Mr Guido Staltari, who has performed the duties of both Managing Director and Chairman, will remain as Chairman of the Company and will provide his part time executive services through a transitionary period. During that period he will assist the Managing Director and Board in strategic, commercial, exploration and development aspects of the Company’s future business.

The new Director is very well suited to the position and has been with Saracen for some 5 years.  He is highly experienced in mining so I think the company is in very good hands. His appointment was an expected succession and he came from the position of Saracen's Chief Operating Officer which he held for the past 3.5 years with a long term tertiary study in Mining as well.

In regard to 'variations and complications that may arise'. I do not know what they may be, however from what I can ascertain, the company is in a strong position to weather any issues that may arise.

So that's it.  I am quite confident that in regard to selecting a mining company, which I wanted to do, this one is worth following.  It may not provide as high a gain as other sectors but I think it will be fine.


----------



## burglar (14 April 2013)

"The answer lies in the soil"
10 years SAR vs the gold index XGD


----------



## AdamVW (14 April 2013)

Boggo said:


> My initial thought is that if it drops another 23% and then doubles in value you will be back where you started when you first bought it !




Thanks Boggo, maths never was my strong point. :

What I do know though is that the stock price has dropped by over 50% in the past 12 months and I don't expect that to continue. I simply don't see any rational reason for it to do so. Even if it does, it will bounce back at some point.  Historically, it has been up as high as $27 I think but that was a loooooong time ago and it is largely a different entity now in a different climate


----------



## AdamVW (14 April 2013)

burglar said:


> "The answer lies in the soil"
> 10 years SAR vs the gold index XGD
> 
> View attachment 51767




Thanks Burglar,

while my youthful exuburance may have caused me to purchase a little early, I think this data justifies my purchase and I will sleep a little easier tonight for it.  Oh wait, I'm night shift................ :goodnight


----------



## burglar (14 April 2013)

AdamVW said:


> ... I simply don't see any rational reason for it to do so. ...




I watched TV commercials for decades, trying to make sense of them.

Finally it dawned on me that they don't have to make sense.
They do, however, have to sell product.

In the same way, I tried to rationalise the Share Price Action.
Rational reasons simply do not drive Share Price Action!

Sorry to burst your bubble!


----------



## springhill (14 April 2013)

AdamVW said:


> I simply don't see any rational reason for it to do so.




Assuming rationality in the marketplace is like assuming intelligence in Government. It should be there but most of the time you are going to be really disappointed with the outcome.

If you are talking SAR when you say down 27%, some people would consider it a win just to recoup the losses.

I have seen companies get flogged for the most trivial of reasons and companies sky rocket for even less.

The market is a fickle and irrational place at times. All I am saying is prepare yourself for further losses, before a gain. If there is one.



AdamVW said:


> Even if it does, it will bounce back at some point




Not necessarily, it MAY bounce back at some point. That point could be next week or in 2 years time.

How long are you willing to wait for this, how deep a loss are you willing to take before there is this potential bounce?

What could you be doing with that money in the meantime where you could increase the capital instead of watching it decrease on the belief it will bounce back? 

For example if you kept it I the bank at say 5% you are increasing capital base, the trend for SAR at the moment is down. Higher capital base and lower share price means you have leveraged yourself into a much stronger position once the downtrend has reversed and the opportunity to buy is clear.

If you learn to read the signs, you should be able to pre-empt it.

Mate, I am not busting your nuts just giving you food for thought.

I hope SAR explodes for you one day soon.


----------



## AdamVW (14 April 2013)

Thanks Burglar and Springhill

yes you guys are right and I did realise using the word 'Logical' was going to draw some flack.  :rocketwho

I do understand the risk with this stock, however, it is not going to kill me even if the mine got hit by a meteor and completely dissappeared so willing to hang on and see what happens for 12 months, which was and is my strategy given the company's outlook.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 October 2013)

Just a small technical warning on this little barra.

It looks as if a descending triangle may be about to break down.

Who knows it may be nothing.

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/kaavio.Webhost/charts/big.chart?nosettings=1&symb=AU%3aSAR&uf=0&type=2&size=2&sid=138008&style=320&freq=1&entitlementtoken=0c33378313484ba9b46b8e24ded87dd6&time=7&rand=278548109&compidx=aaaaa%3a0&ma=0&maval=9&lf=1&lf2=0&lf3=0&height=335&width=579&mocktick=1

gg


----------



## Shaker (8 October 2013)

Yeah descending triangle. Also a Double Bottom as well

Shaker


----------



## BullsihBear (14 February 2014)

Sold today at 0.41, was a real fun ride, bought at open on the 13th for 19.5. Along with TRY this was my first Aussie stock.

It's still possible for 0.60c depends on gold but it's currently running way ahead of gold pricing and similar companies less fashionable ones are running way behind. 

Good luck guys, I will look to buy back in if there is a correction perhaps but I'm at 110% gain and I fear it will get altitude sickness, so taking my money off the table for now.


----------



## piggybank (17 February 2014)

It closed today @ 45c (up nearly 10%). Here is the companys Investor Presentation on the 31st January including information about the aquisition of Thunderbox:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SAR&E=ASX&N=665407

​


----------



## hchahim (25 February 2014)

we have a share offer today = dilution but this might not be too much of a negative, a lot depends on whether or not gold continues to climb - SAR are seeking to expand aggressively and their timing might be quite good - but again depends on the POG


----------



## springhill (25 February 2014)

hchahim said:


> we have a share offer today = dilution but this might not be too much of a negative, a lot depends on whether or not gold continues to climb - SAR are seeking to expand aggressively and their timing might be quite good - but again depends on the POG




Hi hchahim, I note that was your first post.

Welcome to the forum!

Could you provide the details for the share offer, maybe a link to the announcement if possible?

Happy posting mate


----------



## Melthar (26 February 2014)

Long story short.  2 for 11 at 31c with the option to oversubscribe.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SAR&E=ASX&N=668698
(thanks Piggybank for making me aware of this site)


----------



## rnr (16 October 2018)

Another day like today & the ATH for this stock will be taken out!


----------



## rnr (11 November 2018)

rnr said:


> Another day like today & the ATH for this stock will be taken out!









The move came within a few days and now looks set to break higher again!


----------



## barney (11 November 2018)

Solid Company …. 

Record Gold Production last Quarter of almost 89,000 ounces with expectation to increase over time.

Hedge book well placed at $1743 per ounce.  Low AISC

I just wonder if the recent steep rise might keep a lid on the SP for a while given they are already a $2 Billion dollar Company and the POG is still sorting out which way it wants to head?


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*Bligh’s board endorses Saracen Minerals’ $38.2m takeover play*

_Saracen Mineral Holdings (ASX: SAR) has made a takeover play for gold explorer Bligh Resources (ASX: BGH), with Bligh’s board and largest shareholder Zeta Resources (ASX: ZER) endorsing the takeover which values the company at a 97% premium.


The rational behind the offer is to amalgamate Bligh’s Bundarra gold project with Saracen’s Thunderbox operations which are only 30km away.


Bligh’s Bundarra project has a JORC resource of 9.67 million tonnes at 2.1 grams per tonne gold for 660,000 ounces of contained gold and has a clear path to production.


The project is adjacent to a sealed highway and comprises five mining leases and six prospecting licences.


To-date, five gold deposits have been firmed up across the project and include Celtic North, Celtic South, Wonder West, Wonder North and Bluebush. More..._


----------



## Trav. (28 July 2019)

SAR looking good with good quarterly figures and chart is trending very nicely 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190722/pdf/446rydmfz2rc0c.pdf


----------



## Trav. (2 December 2019)

SAR back on the watchlist.

After recent weakness is it turning around with the gold price having a couple of nice days


----------



## tinhat (2 December 2019)

The price came down to meet the capital raising @ $2.95. I bought some SAR @ $3, but missed the record date for the share purchase plan.


----------



## barney (2 December 2019)

Trav. said:


> SAR back on the watchlist.




That Volume should mean something as you say Trav, and definitely worthy of the watchlist

My chart mumblings attached mainly for my own future reference to see if I'm reading it correctly

The 27th Nov looks more like Selling until proven otherwise and I'm expecting a bit more pushing and shoving given there was no immediate follow through after the Volume on the 27th.

The $2.98-$2.99 area currently looks an obvious low risk area if it revisits that level, depending on Volume etc …. interesting to see what eventuates


----------



## Trav. (7 February 2020)

Same as PRU.... I was busy playing with a new (now redundant) system and it's parameters missed SAR on my scans...obviously not a good system then was it !! 

But on a positive note I am back in with SAR as I think that NST is over valued ( looks like I am the only who thinks that ) 

Initial entry at $3.88 then another at $3.98


----------



## Trav. (17 February 2020)

Some good figures announced today, that should please the market and my bank account


----------



## barney (17 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> should please the market and my bank account




Been a fantastic turn around since last December ….. Always nice to snag a winner T


----------



## Trav. (20 February 2020)

Nice little presentation released by SAR yesterday for those that would like to see the highlights of the company

https://www.saracen.com.au/files/56...ion_-_Theres_nothing_like_Australian_Gold.pdf

I have found the last few days SP movement very interesting and I am unable to decipher any logic here if there is any so I wonder what the other ASF members think ?

4 x red bars showing good opening prices but unable to sustain movement for each day - *Weak Closes*
$4.30 touched twice so looking at some psychological resistance to this value
Volume has been ok

Anyone have some thoughts ??


----------



## barney (20 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> Anyone have some thoughts ??




Possibly just normal profit taking around previous highs after the nice run up as there would be plenty of punters in the green??  Its kind of a double top area, plus a 50% increase from the swing lows in Dec, so could be a natural resistance area by default??

If it ranges above $4 still looks ok … Above $4.20 looks strong. Lets hope it's the latter


----------



## Trav. (20 February 2020)

@barney thanks mate. Sound likely but just getting a little toey and looking at closing my trade. I will wait and see how it goes over the next day or so.


----------



## Trav. (20 February 2020)

Decided to lock in my profits after all. 

as my signature says Rabbit hunting is the way to go.

I still hold PRU so the gold exposure is still there.


----------



## rederob (26 February 2020)

I like to see what upside exposure gold producers have, and SAR's is pretty average.
At 31 December 2019, Saracen had gold hedging in place covering 538koz ounces at an average price of A$1,997/oz.
At *30 January* the hedge book was increased to* 565koz  at A$2,027/oz.*
These ounces are to be delivered over the period from January 2020 to November 2022 (inclusive). This reflects Saracen’s guided hedging approach of approximately one third of production hedged over a three-year period.
As far as I am concerned, adding to your hedge book in a bull market is pretty dumb unless you are being offered a price substantially above prevailing spot with first deliveries at least 6 months out.
The prudent thing to do is sell as much as possible as early as possible and pick up the extra A$500/oz sooner rather than later when POG is likely to be much higher again.
On the positive side, SAR's AISC is a tad over $1000/oz which is an excellent margin on annual production in excess of 500koz.
Going forward there is little doubt that SAR's next half result will be better still, but they seriously need to rethink their hedging strategy in a bull market.  Unless of course it happens to be a condition of their loan arrangements.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2020)

one that got away


> SAR's retail component of its entitlement offer fell well short of its target, raising less than half the amount. The company had been hoping for $95 million however they only received applications for entitlements totalling $37.37 million, a shortfall of $57.34 million.
> 
> Investors had been entitled to one new share for every 5.75 existing Saracen shares, for an offer price of $2.95 per share.



The offer (to buy a 50% share of the Superpit) was close to recent lows; took the downturn in its stride and back near year highs for the 12 months. Record production and Gold near highs


----------



## tinhat (21 May 2020)

It was my washing day so I sold all my SAR. Oopsie! Am I a fool or will I get to re-enter elow $5? To be honest, I am probably the fool.


----------



## finicky (21 May 2020)

The one that got away. I had a bid in at 17c in August 2013 that never filled, missed out by 1c. 

Among other things, I noticed Guido Staltari and Raleigh Finlayson buying stacks and stacks of shares on market in 2013.

An analyst called Cathy Moises was backing Saracen with conviction and understanding back then. I'd be interested to know what she's on now.

SAR looking pricey, as are a few others, e.g NST which I hold. Good to have some cash behind you if there's another crash.


----------



## tinhat (11 June 2020)

tinhat said:


> It was my washing day so I sold all my SAR. Oopsie! Am I a fool or will I get to re-enter elow $5? To be honest, I am probably the fool.
> View attachment 103646



The problem is I re-entered at $4.80. No worries, taking profit means cash in the bank account. Happy with SAR, will look to put some money into RRL too. Bulish gold for now.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 June 2020)

tinhat said:


> The problem is I re-entered at $4.80. No worries, taking profit means cash in the bank account. Happy with SAR, will look to put some money into RRL too. Bulish gold for now.




What is *proven?*


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 June 2020)

tinhat said:


> The problem is I re-entered at $4.80. No worries, taking profit means cash in the bank account. Happy with SAR, will look to put some money into RRL too. Bulish gold for now.




Do you have any knowledge about what is a resource and what is a reserve?


----------



## tinhat (11 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Do you have any knowledge about what is a resource and what is a reserve?



I'm always happy to be educated.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 June 2020)

tinhat said:


> I'm always happy to be educated.




And so am I, my friend. 

Anyway, time to get some rest.


----------



## finicky (19 June 2020)

*SAR*
Saracen (SAR) behaving better than most of the top goldies today. My guess, the reason is admission to S&P/ASX 100 Index – effective at the Open on June 22, 2020

Still rankles that I didn't take the risk years ago and buy SAR. There was every reason to, not least was directors *heavily* buying, but I had already been burned by gold stocks and was exceedingly timid about them. I intend to buy SAR big if the crash that waits ahead sucks SAR into its wake.


----------



## Miner (14 July 2020)

Trading halt for  a safety incidence. My condolences for the affected person's family and friends.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200713/pdf/44kgxqwllt5md1.pdf
https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...ker-suffers-serious-fall-20200713-p55ble.html
https://www.amsj.com.au/mineworker-falls-from-height-at-western-australian-mine/ 


https://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/Documents/Safety/MSH_SIR_281.pdf  this was in the past. So SAR will have to face the music leaving alone the family of the affected person and enormous trauma with his colleagues.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2020)

Saracen Mineral Holdings boss Raleigh Finlayson has told shareholders the company cannot alone create the sort of value that will be delivered by a $16 billion ''merger'' with its partner in the Superpit mine, Northern Star.

The transaction has been pitched as a merger rather than a takeover, despite the fact it will be delivered by Northern Star issuing $5.76 billion worth of stock to Saracen shareholders to create a combined group called Northern Star.

Viewed as a scrip takeover by Northern Star, there is little premium being paid for Saracen, whose market capitalisation stood at $5.78 billion at the close of trading on Monday. In keeping with the spirit of a merger that has been endorsed by both companies' boards, the word premium does not appear in any of the bid documents filed to the ASX on Tuesday.

In a bid to sweeten the deal, Saracen will pay its shareholders a 3.8¢ dividend prior to the merger; worth about $42 million in total. Combining the scrip and the dividend, Northern Star is paying less than 1 per cent premium to Saracen's market capitalisation on Monday.

_- market reaction (= synergies) puts it as *WIN-WIN*

5-day chart, NST darker blue and SAR lighter_ blue
_*



*_


----------



## finicky (6 October 2020)

Not a takeover, they're opting for NST to be the common shares yes, but in every other sense it's a merger. Almost half the board will be Saracen and Finlayson will be M.D.


----------



## Boggo (21 December 2020)

All of the points line up so as an exercise lets see what happens 

(click to expand)


----------



## System (16 February 2021)

On February 15th, 2021, Saracen Mineral Holdings Limited (SAR) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SAR and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SAR by Northern Star Resources Limited.


----------



## Bataleur (16 February 2021)

We would like to hear from any Saracen Share holder to see if they are happy with the results of the merger between Northern Star (NST) & Saracen (SAR)


----------

